# Punknomad Camp at Rainbow Gathering.



## Pheonix

So I'm planning on going and I'm sure many other people from here are going too. So I think it would be a great idea to have a Punknomad Camp so many members of the site can meet-up and chill. Is any one else down for this, lets start planning now.


----------



## soapybum

Have they even set a place for it yet? last time i checked the location was still up in the air


----------



## bryanpaul

soapybum said:


> Have they even set a place for it yet? last time i checked the location was still up in the air


don't need a location to start makin plans to meet up with people......... i heard most likely gonna be eastern tennessee....someone else on here said TN/KY......somewhere round them parts


----------



## Drizzle

Me and a buddy have been talking about going, Im down to be in on a punknomad camp.


----------



## zeppo

Let's just start our own rainbow gathering . Z camp. Ha


----------



## zephyr23

i have been going for the last past 5 years and it looking like it going to be in tn from my friends that are scouts are tell me, i am so down with this idea as long as its does not turn into A camp. hope to see you all their. i am also going cross country after rainbow and looking if anyone would want to caravan with me and my old lady.


----------



## zeppo

I'm into that


----------



## Pheonix

I've been to the MT (00) & ID (01) gatherings and also don't want an Agro camp. Wondering what would be needed to have our own kitchen?


----------



## zeppo

A crew of champions.duh


----------



## bryanpaul

pheonix said:


> So I'm planning on going and I'm sure many other people from here are going too. So I think it would be a great idea to have a Punknomad Camp so many members of the site can meet-up and chill. Is any one else down for this, lets start planning now.


dood thanks for throwin this out there........... good idea.....i'm gonna try to go.......i know alot of "a-camp" kids from the road but it would be neat to have a lil StP/PunkNomad camp where us oogle internet dorks can meet up  .......but nah, fer real, hope this can turn into somethin cool.....keep this thread alive!


----------



## bryanpaul

maybe make an "event" thread for it?..... "StP/Punknomad meetup at 2012 Rainbow Gathering"


----------



## Pheonix

bryanpaul said:


> maybe make an "event" thread for it?..... "StP/Punknomad meetup at 2012 Rainbow Gathering"


 
why can't we use this thread? I'll move it to the "events" forum.


----------



## EphemeralStick

I'm down for this, though I don't know what would be needed for a kitchen. Does anyone know when the Gathering is,roughly?


----------



## bryanpaul

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> Does anyone know when the Gathering is,roughly?


first week of july


----------



## zephyr23

it we are running a kitdhen i would go real early like june 1 and that way we can get funding from main madow to feed eaveryone. also the best time to get to the gather is like late june and till around july 7. the forth is the big day though


----------



## Pheonix

I'm actually more focused on feeding the people in our camp, I've noticed from the kitchens I worked with 10 years ago that they had to deal with a bunch of BS in order to get food kick-downs from the main council. Most of the food the kitchen served was either bought by the people running the kitchen or donated directly to the kitchen. But time might have changed things.


----------



## zephyr23

yeah it a little hard to get food kicked down. but you can make it work


----------



## Pheonix

Right now, I'm thinking of what kind of supplies to bring for a kitchen. I have a 22 quart stock pot, some digging and wood cutting tools, camp shower and many other tools.


----------



## zephyr23

where you coming from?


----------



## Pheonix

In Central Valley Cali right now, but leaving soon.


----------



## zephyr23

ok i will be coming from ny and getting their around june 27ish


----------



## Pheonix

I usually got there as soon as they make the final decision and would like to do the same this year, but my schedule is still up in the air.


----------



## Matt Derrick

this sounds awesome, but i doubt ill be able to make it though


----------



## EphemeralStick

I can bring a few big ole bags of rice for sure. I might be a little on the late side but I will be there. Should we get a list going of what we would need / what people can bring for our kitchen?


----------



## wildboy860

i might be down. keep me updated! i will be there either way.


----------



## Monica Danger

I'm new to the forums, and this year will be my first Gathering. I'm just kind of taking things as they come right now. I definitely hope to meet up with some of you folks there to make some new friends.


----------



## Pheonix

So I'm thinking we will have less harassment from the law if we call it the "Punk Nomad Camp" instead of calling it a kitchen. We should still be able to have a campfire and we can cook over it to feed members of the camp, but I'm just remembering that it's the kitchens that get most of the government harassment. I guess they think if they can make the kitchens leave then everyone else will follow.


----------



## zeppo

Is there a set date yet ?


----------



## zephyr23

late june till early july


----------



## mAlice

pheonix said:


> Right now, I'm thinking of what kind of supplies to bring for a kitchen. I have a 22 quart stock pot, some digging and wood cutting tools, camp shower and many other tools.


Buckets at least 3 (1 for dirty hands, 1 for dirty dishes, and one for the bleach at least), wheel barrows are helpful for moving shit back and forth all the time like water. Huge water containers, bleach, Cookware (der), lots of rope, tarps, coolers, shovels (better to put your coolers in pits), rags for bleach water etc....shit for the top of your fire pit like grill tops n whatnot, cookie sheets/pan thingers are always good to just throw something on when you're cooking. Never forget something to specifically have your coffee brewed in, just for coffee all day long. Simple med stuff for when you cut your finger off and they're out of supplies. Bug spray if you want... nothing gets bugs like a pit of rotting food... idk, you can never really have enough until you realize how much shit you gatta break down when it's over. Good Luck.


----------



## Pheonix

I hitchhiked in and out of all the gatherings I've been to and every time I noticed a non-organized hitchhiker camp gets set-up at the beginning of the parking lot where hitchhikers are looking for a ride to town for supplies or leaving and flying a sign to get a ride across country. Every time I hitched out of the gathering I thought about setting up a "hitchhiker camp" at the end of the parking lot. This time I will be rubber tramping my way in and wonder if this would be a good camp to start since many of us are hitchhikers and rubber tramps. So what does everyone else think about a "Punk Nomad Hitchhiker Camp"?


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

zephyr23 said:


> ok i will be coming from ny and getting their around june 27ish


 
I'm also leaving from NY. When do you plan on leaving? I keep pushing myself to find ways to get the supplies I need to leave early.. I'm thinking the closest I can cut it is september, but I might be able to manage this.


----------



## Amber Skye

Hey, I'm in NY too and looking for some travel partners south around this time.


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

Heading to the gathering too, Amber? I've been going over my shit again and again, I'm gonna be cutting it real close without some ace gas juggers to help out. Plus it's gonna be kinda cramped on a bench seat in a ford ranger, lol. Max capacity is 2 passengers, and one of them would have to be a tiny female. Looks like you might be fitting the bill.


----------



## zephyr23

i am leaving from new paltz ny with 5 cars of kids. where in ny are you to? so maybe you 2 would want to caravan with us their


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

Definitely a good option, just calculated the gas mileage and I can easily make it with minor gas jugging if the east coast serves me badly like it has in the past. I'll be leaving from Rochester. Caravan sounds awesome. If I can get a passenger, we should plan a place to meet up. I got a GPS, so all I need is an agreed location and an address. If you guys have a place you're crashing or camping at now, I can try and make it to New Paltz and we can all leave together. Drop me a message.


----------



## Matt Derrick

would someone be willing to take some pictures and share stories of the camp here after the gathering? it would make for a great blog post... wink-wink-nudge-nudge


----------



## EphemeralStick

Matt Derrick said:


> would someone be willing to take some pictures and share stories of the camp here after the gathering? it would make for a great blog post...


I just bought this handy little video camera so be expecting some video of rainbow. It takes pictures too!


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

Hot damn... Just don't take my picture if I show up.. I was raised by bushmen, I'd rather keep my soul! Or what's left of it...


----------



## Matt Derrick

haha awesome... i wish i could join ya'll at rainbow, but ive made plans to go to plan-it-x fest in bloomington around the same time.


----------



## daveycrockett

if anyone sees me hitchiking on 95 pick me up


----------



## Pheonix

I might be able to bring 300 feet of 1 inch diameter black flexible pipe, this is something that the welcome home site suggests every kitchen should have.


----------



## ipoPua

i wont be able to bring any piping or the like, but if i do end up going i'm always helpful and nice and all that good stuff. dunno if i will yet though, depends where they settle on


----------



## 40 Hands

I wana go to this so bad but im already headin west and its too late to stop me..... :L Oh well always next year...


----------



## ipoPua

there's always regionals too


----------



## partysummer07

Is anybody leaving from the Columbus, OH area? I got gas money. Also does anybody know where it actually is yet?


----------



## zephyr23

No and yes it in cherokee national forest TN and also here better direction http://appalachiangathering2012.blogspot.com/2012/06/howdy-folks.html


----------



## DisgustinDustin

This is like two hours away from me.. I'm near the other side of Cheerokee..


----------



## Pheonix

partysummer07 said:


> Is anybody leaving from the Columbus, OH area? I got gas money. Also does anybody know where it actually is yet?


yea, I will be if I ever make it to OH. but right now my van is broke down in North Platte,NE. I should know tomorrow if I'm gonna be able to fix my van or not.


----------



## soapybum

If anyone is going through Indianapolis I can help out with gas money, friend I was going to go with bailed and I don't feel like trying to hitch out of Indy.


----------



## tobepxt

I figure I should consider going since this isn't too far from my location..


----------



## Lobo AD

I'm heading from Kenton, Ohio atm ..ppl here don't even reply to hellos :/ 
so hitchin is a bitch..
me and my dog will hike to Columbus soon (one day of walking)

My power supply blew on tattoo equipment..
so I guess it's all the other ways of gettin cash flow til I get a new one..

It's me and my dog. figuring out how to head there..
If ya need or Want company let me know.
We def pull our weight
then again Most people bring their skills to the table.

after the gathering its up in the air.
Minus cutting my demo in NC at one point

hope all make it and have a safe journey on the way 

*i'm also more than happy to help out with whatever is needed
and maybe..Hopefully find a traveling partner!!!


----------



## ped

Headed that way from cinci tuesday. If anyone wants to throw in on the gas bill and your dog isn't aggressive you're welcome to catch a ride.


----------



## Lobo AD

ped said:


> Headed that way from cinci tuesday. If anyone wants to throw in on the gas bill and your dog isn't aggressive you're welcome to catch a ride.


 
oh shit
thanks a million
my dog's cool..he just doesn't deal with crackheads lol
i can help with gas the whole way and help you out with more afterwards if ya want


----------



## Psyop

Pheonix said:


> yea, I will be if I ever make it to OH. but right now my van is broke down in North Platte,NE. I should know tomorrow if I'm gonna be able to fix my van or not.


Did you get the van fixed?


----------



## Pheonix

Psyop said:


> Did you get the van fixed?


Nope, I still need a several hundred to fix the van, I might have to junk the van since I can't seem to raise the money.


----------



## soapybum

I'm getting there tonight, anyone already there that has a camp started for StP or?


----------



## ped

I'm in the general area but still debating on whether to actually go or not.


----------



## zephyr23

i will be their early next week


----------



## daveycrockett

im in fredericksburg va, three days hitching from ny and im only here and now its raining ,,,man


----------



## Avog0dro

Peer Pressure Corner, Trailer Park Camp, Projects, Mechanic Camp, GOAT camp, Camp Nothing. Scum-tramp camps have been around for awhile in Painbow. You just gotta look around, find kids pocket-trashing and ask them what's up.


----------



## dprogram

I'm in Nashville. If anyone is still on their way let me know. I have a cargo van...some supplies. No Money though...


----------

